# Library Spotlight - Nashville Scoring Strings



## Cory Pelizzari (Nov 21, 2020)

Get them here: https://www.audioollie.com/nashvillescoringstrings


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Nov 21, 2020)

Audio Ollie caught wind of your requests to see me cover this library so he sent through a copy.


----------



## dbudimir (Nov 21, 2020)

Thanks Cory. Appreciate the play through and all your comments.


----------



## stfciu (Nov 21, 2020)

Thank you @Cory Pelizzari. The first attempt to show more delicate part of the library.

Btw Do you have any patreon like site?


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Nov 21, 2020)

stfciu said:


> Thank you @Cory Pelizzari. The first attempt to show more delicate part of the library.
> 
> Btw Do you have any patreon like site?


Yeah it's here: https://www.patreon.com/corypelizzari

I don't really promote it anymore because my video uploads can vary wildly depending on my moods/situations, which can cause some patrons to stop their support if I'm having a particularly long time off. I was thinking of implementing a donate-per-video structure, depending on if YouTube has decent support for that kind of thing.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 22, 2020)

stfciu said:


> Thank you @Cory Pelizzari. The first attempt to show more delicate part of the library.
> 
> Btw Do you have any patreon like site?


There is also Cory’s Bandcamp. I bought some pretty cool albums, which I like very much. The Incredible Journey Of What? is a nice one.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Nov 22, 2020)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> Get them here: https://www.audioollie.com/nashvillescoringstrings




dude, how fast are you? 

hope you are well!


----------



## turnerofwheels (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks, this was very useful. You tested the specific things I was wondering about in the legato and spiccato responsiveness, plus the dynamic layers, that I couldn't find as clearly elsewhere
I do like the sound of this library.


----------

